# WYSIWYG in Fantasy



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Greetings, all. A few days ago, in one of Tim/Steve's posts about his OK army, he mentioned that he models each of the standards in his army based on the actual description of each of them in his army book. I know that in 40K, you are specifically required by the BRB to make your army, particularly characters, as WYSIWYG as possible, but I also know that that rule blurb is nowhere to be found in the Fantasy rulebook. So, I've been thinking a lot lately about what the standard for WYSIWYG is in WHFB. 

What do you all think? What do you normally play in your gaming groups? Is it standard for you to model every single piece of equipment onto your characters as possible, or do you regularly have people use stand-ins? How much does it differ between friendly and tourney play?

And to get specific- my High Elf BSB is currently modelled holding the army standard in one hand, and a bow in the other. My normal 8th edition kit-out for him is the Armor of Caledor, Guardian Phoenix, _great weapon_, and longbow. Would the lack of the great weapon on the model be a problem for you? Just curious what everyone thinks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

i don't model every little thing on the model for charcters but they should have there weapons all presant imo same with units as long as they are armed as you say they are there is no problem


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

As long as their main weapons are on them and any prominent wargear or mounts (no boars representing black dragons) are correct then most people would be fine with that.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Our local group couldn't care less. So long as it's on the list then I'm fairly sure it doesn't matter what the actual model has.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I want a character to vaguely have the right weapon (I use a great weapon as a hand weapon all the time, but I wouldnt like to see a sword used as a brace of pistols or anything like that) and roughly the correct weapons on units: if the unit has spears then I want to see quite a few spears in the unit... but that doesnt mean every model has to have a spear (and we proxy a lot anyway).

Then again I only really play in fun games... so Im not exacting of WYSIWYG.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Realizing that people are always tinkering with their lists (and nobody can afford multiples of their main units), I'm fairly lenient whether it's a tournament or not. As long as I'm informed of any anomalies during deployment I'm satisfied. As for units that have multiple weapon options, as long as the front rank is properly equipped I could care less. Of course it looks better to have all the models properly equipped...


----------

